# Bulk herbs and brutality toward infants



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I realize this was touched on by the thread about Mary Jane's Farm magazine, but after seeing some more recent posts in other threads recommending bulkherbstore.com, thought I should bring it up as well.

The Bulk Herb Store is owned by Shoshanna Easling, the adult daughter of *Michael and Debi Pearl, the authors of To Train Up a Child, which advocates hitting and pinching and pulling the hair of very young infants, as well as beating 6-month-olds with PVC plumbing line.* I'm sure many of you are aware of the well-publicized deaths of several children whose parents "disciplined" them according to the Pearls' methods. Ms. Easling remains involved with her parents "ministry," No Greater Joy, and features health-related articles by her mother, Debi Pearl, on The Bulk Herb Store's website.

From what I understand, The Bulk Herb Store is a somewhat popular source for RRL and galactagogue teas among MDC-type mamas, but given its relationship with the Pearls, it seems that many of us would prefer to take our business elsewhere and would rather not see this company's advertisements in the NFL or AP publications we read.

I felt sick at the idea that I could very easily have provided some unknowing support to No Greater Joy ministries, had I just needed some dried lavender or some loose tea, and thought I would pass the word on to other moms who might feel the same.

So horrible...


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this! I had no idea there was a connection and I've shared this info with my DDC.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

oh my gosh, that is horrifying. thank you for the post!


----------



## tiqa (Feb 8, 2012)

To what extent is she personally involved with that message? It would seem a shame to punish her for the family she was born into, but if she herself is promoting that message, idk...


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Debi Pearl routinely writes articles for The Bulk Herb Store - which you can find under the Article section. All of those link to the "No Greater Joy Ministries" I believe it is safe to assume that she is still pretty tied in with her parents.


----------



## kchara (Jan 21, 2008)

And I believe Shoshanna writes for NGJ magazine, although it's been a VERY long time since I've seen one, thank God. I used to buy from BHS, but I don't anymore for this very reason. It makes me ill to think that a penny of my money went to support NGJ in any way.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, Shoshanna Easling is herself involved with No Greater Joy ministries, which publishes, promotes, and teaches To Train Up a Child and the Pearl "child training" methods. Bulk Herb Store sells several of the Pearls's books, and Ms. Easling links to and promotes the No Greater Joy on Facebook. Further, she has herself contributed articles to the No Greater Joy website and magazine, and has worked on instructional videos for NGJ. She defends and embraces her parents methods here: http://nogreaterjoy.org/articles/yes-i-am-normal/.


----------



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

OHMYGOD !!! I have never heard of them before , but after reading up a bit on them , I have to admit , I am shocked !

Isn´t there some kind of law for people , who openly promote child abuse ?


----------



## ilovetchotchkes (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. The Pearls are my personal axe to grind, along with Babywise.

The people who advocate using their "to train up a child" BS claim "its all taken out of context". Yeah, like you can take using a switch or PLUMBING SUPPLY LINE on a 6 month old out of context. You dont' forget horrifying stuff like that. Their books are like, step by step manuals for child abuse.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/

Mountain Rose Herbs sells in bulk if you need an alternative.


----------



## mightymama1976 (Mar 6, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/
> 
> Mountain Rose Herbs sells in bulk if you need an alternative.


I too buy a lot of my herbs from Mountain Rose Herbs. their quality and prices are pretty good.


----------

